# ECU with problems, probably... Please help!



## Pr0t0man (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi everyone.

I have a Nissan Altima 1995 GXE, which I bought 2 months ago. The car drove fine for the first month. Then on the second month, the "Check Engine" light was on and I took it to a friend of mine to see what the problem was. The computer said that the temperature wasn't being read right... The car was (still is) consuming too much gas, keeps dying when I stop in a red light, if I turn the AC on, it will die too... We replaced all the temperature sensors and pieces alike that was related to the temperature. My Temperature gauge was going up, but still it wasn't being read right. The radiator fan was turned on at all times. I took the car to an electrician, and after hours taking the whole car apart, he didn't find any problems with the wiring system. And he told me to take the car to Nissan and let them check, but he told me that the problem could be the ECU (computer) in the car. I don't have money anymore to take the car to Nissan, or either buy another ECU unit. I was wondering, since I am a Computer Technician, if I could reprogram the ECU, using somebody's else equipment or if there was a way of resetting the computer manually. I really don't want to spend any more money in this car and unfortunately that's my only ride. Any help would be apreciated!

Thanks

My car is:
Nissan Altima GXE 1995
Manual Transmission


----------



## ultimatuc (May 1, 2004)

you need to replace you coolant temp sensor.


----------



## Pr0t0man (Jun 14, 2005)

It was replaced already. Should I replace it again, since I don't know if the mechanic really did it? The Mechanic said that he replaced the coolant temperature sensor, and the thermostat. But when I opened the hood everything seemed not to be changed or moved. And I think he made me pay for something he didn't do.
Well, I'll try it again, I'll let you guys know what happened.
Thanks for the help


----------



## Pr0t0man (Jun 14, 2005)

It sucks not to understand what is going on with your car. I took it to Nissan and they fixed my problem. The Engine Coolant Temperature Sensor was not tight enough, thus making a bad connection. It wasn't the ECU, it wasn't electrical problems. Now my car runs fine, no Check Engine Light on. But still 1 problem remains: my temperature gauge sometimes work, sometimes don't. I took it apart, but there wasn't anything unplugged. I wonder if it is the harness... Well, the car is fine now. 
Thanks for the help.


----------

